# Roasted Pecan Rub



## jlloyd99 (Apr 3, 2006)

This recipe was actually intended as a breading for venison cutlets but I modified it a bit and used it as a rub on my deer roast this weekend.  It turned out wonderful and adds a nice nutty flavor to the meat.  

2 cups of pecans, roasted and then chopped fine
1/2 cup bread crumbs
3 Tbls. of your favorite spice blend (I used my normal rub blend but here is your chance to be creative!)

Lay the pecans out on a cookie sheet and roast in the oven on 350 for about 15 min.  Let cool and place in a food processor, chop very fine.  Combine with remaining ingredients.  I use mustard slathered on the meat to hold the rub on.   As this makes a big batch you can freeze what you don't use or store in an airtight container.


----------

